# Handbook with a dark theme



## gotnull (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi,

I did a dark theme for the handbook, I tried to use decent colors and style to make it comfortable for everyone.
The dark theme works also for all the documentation (books and articles) on *docs.freebsd.org*, you can also use it online and offline (with a bit of work).
Instructions are in the README I tried my best to keep it clear and simple but if you have some questions I'll try to answer them if I can.
I hope you 'll enjoy it as I do.









						dark_theme_handbook_freebsd
					

dark_theme_handbook_freebsd




					codeberg.org
				



PS:
I really don't know where to put this topic, feel free to move it where it should be.


----------



## a6h (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice, happy to see its on the Codeberg, and personally, I found the following combination for dark theme is easy on the eyes:
Colour palette (man.netbsd.org) + Fonts (man.openbsd.org)


----------



## gotnull (Jul 18, 2021)

vigole said:


> Nice, happy to see its on the Codeberg


Thank you, I hesitated with notabug.org but Gogs seems to struggle more than Gitea so I choose codeberg.org. I do not regret it so far, it is simple I really don't need what others offer, plus the guys over there are nice they even guide me when I needed.
For someone how don't play often with git, Gitea is just fine at least for me.
Fun fact: making the git stuff, I mean learning the basics of git presentation etc..., took me more time than the theme itself :XD



> Colour palette (man.netbsd.org) + Fonts (man.openbsd.org)


Yep, pastel color palette make you feel calm, that's nice. 
For the fonts ... well I am kind of annoying guy about this


----------



## a6h (Jul 18, 2021)

gotnull said:


> For the fonts ... well I am kind of annoying guy about this


Agreed. Fonts are very personal. I won't say it's subjective though, but I'm not familiar with objective metrics either! By the way, I'm using "terminus" font everywhere, FreeBSD, Windows; even in places you're not supposed to use monospaced typefaces.

[EDIT]:
IIRC the "terminus" font was SirDice suggestion.


----------



## gotnull (Jul 18, 2021)

vigole said:


> By the way, I'm using "terminus" font everywhere, FreeBSD, Windows; even in places you're not supposed to use monospaced typefaces.


It looks like you beat me   
The current mono font I use is JetBrains Mono, with Alacritty the combo suits me well. But outside the terminal it doesn't feel all right to me, the rendering is different.
Fonts are a bit tricky, like you said everyone has a different opinion.


----------



## a6h (Jul 18, 2021)

gotnull said:


> But outside the terminal it doesn't feel all right to me, the rendering is different.


Go with "DejaVu Sans Mono". It works everywhere, here (FreeBSD), over there (Windows) ...


----------



## gotnull (Jul 18, 2021)

vigole said:


> Go with "DejaVu Sans Mono". It works everywhere, here (FreeBSD), over there (Windows) ...


Honestly I can't stand that font as monospace, I know sometimes this is settled by default on some Linux distribution but it's not for me.
Well I told you I am annoying with font ^_^


----------

